

Rails 3.2.5 has been released - timewasted
http://weblog.rubyonrails.org/2012/5/31/ann-rails-3-2-5-has-been-released/

======
DanielKehoe
I've just updated my "Installing Rails 3.2" guide to cover Rails 3.2.5:
<http://railsapps.github.com/installing-rails.html>.

If you're upgrading to Rails 3.2.5 you probably should update rake, bundler,
etc., while you're at it. The article offers a detailed walk through.

